# Why I love Jesus



## ronpasley (Oct 19, 2010)

1. I love Jesus because He loves me.

 John 4:19: We love him, because he first loved us.

2. I love Him because He has answered my prayers.

Psalm 116:1: I love the LORD, because he hath heard my voice and my supplications. 

3. I love Him because He gave His life to save me.

Romans 5:8-9: But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Much more then, being now justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him.

4. I love Him because He is God.

Colossians 2:9: For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily

5. I love Him because, even though He is fully God, because He became a man He understands and sympathizes with my weakness and temptations.

Hebrews 2: 17-18: Wherefore in all things it behoved him to be made like unto his brethren, that he might be a merciful and faithful high priest in things pertaining to God, to make reconciliation for the sins of the people. For in that he himself hath suffered being tempted, he is able to succour [aid, help]them that are tempted.


6. I love Him because in Him we have wisdom, righteousness, sanctification, and redemption.

I Corinthians 1:30: But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption.

7. I love Him because in Him I have redemption.

Romans 3: 24-25: Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus: Whom God hath set forth to be a propitiation through faith in his blood, to declare his righteousness for the remission of sins that are past, through the forbearance of God…

8. I love Him because He is the way, the truth, and the life, and through Him we can come to the Father.

John 14:6: Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me. 

9. I love Him because there is no condemnation to those who are in Him.

Romans 8:1: There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 

10. I love Him because nothing can separate us from His love.

Romans 8:38-39: For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

11. I love Him because He causes us to triumph.

II Corinthians 2:14: Now thanks be unto God, which always causeth us to triumph in Christ, and maketh manifest the savour of his knowledge by us in every place. 

12. I love Him because in Him all things are made new.

II Corinthians 5:17: Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.

13. I love Him because through Him we are reconciled to God.

II Corinthians 5:18: And all things are of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation. 

Ephesians 2:13: But now in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were far off are made nigh by the blood of Christ.

14. I love Him because he is my peace.

Ephesians 2:14: For he is our peace, who hath made both one, and hath broken down the middle wall of partition between us.

15. I love Him because by faith in Him I became a child of God.

Galatians 3:26: For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus.

By Barbara H.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 19, 2010)

Amen brother. Jesus loves me this I know, for the bible tells me so. Little ones to Him belong, they are weak but He is strong.  Yes Jesus loves me, Yes Jesus loves me, Yes Jesus loves me, for the bible tells me so.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2010)

Amen and Amen !

How great is the love the Father has lavished on us, that we should be called children of God! And that is what we are! The reason the world does not know us is that it did not know him.1 john 3


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Awsome! And I love you, cause I love Him so much, that I cant help but love the things He loves, and He loves you! But never forget...I am His favorite..


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

What an Awesome LORD and GOD we have.While we were yet sinners HE Loved us.HE Gave HIS Life for us,that we may have eternal life.Praise The Name of JESUS!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you  very much for this post.

Tonight #8 really stands out for me.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## formula1 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re:*

How God has so richly and freely poured out His endless promises upon us! What an awesome God we serve.  Thanks so much ron for your reminder of His many promises!


----------

